# my experience with job search in sydney



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been largely benefited with this forum. now its my turn to contribute and share my experience of job search in sydney. Let me first describe my position. I have Postgraduate engineering degree from IITB with 4 year of solid embedded programming exp. Was working for good company with good pay in india. My wife got permanent job in sydney and her employer sponsered me for 457 as well. I did all my calculation and found i shall be not losing much and went ahead with her. Left my job and moved to sydney 20 days back while wife moved 2 month back. Living with relative as pay-n-guest so its comfortable. 
1st week of job search was incredible. Got 2 interview very close to my job profile n i cant believe my luck. The pay was also decent. The consultant told few others are in pipeline. Gave both interview and it went well. First int. was from adelaide and its req were 90% match to my profile. Second has 80% match and still got rejection from second. Waiting for result of first.
After first week it was painful silence. Did not heard any opening for last 14 days !!!
reason i believe:

No aus experience: For programming also they will push you unless you have aus exp which is absurd in my view.
jobs exported to india and china
cristmas time is a dampner
Recession ofcourse
I was mentally prepared for all this and took calculated risk since my wife is anyway earning and i have 1 backup job in india, secondly my manager is still welcoming me to join. 
In the forum i heard people saying one can do odd jobs but its even diff to get that . If you want to be cab driver u need to have permanent lisence valid for 1 year, you cant get teaching job bcos they ask for certification, not electrician bcos it has its own certification, for receptionist they want previous exp 
The aim of this post is nt to dishearten reader but to make them aware of the reality. Its trully said "no gain without pain" so i shall give it my best shot.The jobs like Electrical engg, mecanic etc are in good demand bcos they cant be moved outside. web dev. for financial companies are in good demand bcos sydney is financial hub. I am not regretting my decision bcos its just 20 days i landed and i can always go back and find my job. 
Hope it helps others in taking a informed and calculated decision


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for this post Ashish.

I'm interested in # 2. When you say the jobs exported to India and China do you mean the AU company isn't hiring because that specific job has been off-shored or the AU company isn't hiring because they resent the job being off-shored?

No AU experience is always a classic chicken and egg problem in the jobs here and IT is no exception to that.

Full agreement for Christmas time and recession. Even my company wouldn't hire for 9 of the last 12 months, only just started hiring in the last 3 months.



ashish2410 said:


> I have been largely benefited with this forum. now its my turn to contribute and share my experience of job search in sydney. Let me first describe my position. I have Postgraduate engineering degree from IITB with 4 year of solid embedded programming exp. Was working for good company with good pay in india. My wife got permanent job in sydney and her employer sponsered me for 457 as well. I did all my calculation and found i shall be not losing much and went ahead with her. Left my job and moved to sydney 20 days back while wife moved 2 month back. Living with relative as pay-n-guest so its comfortable.
> 1st week of job search was incredible. Got 2 interview very close to my job profile n i cant believe my luck. The pay was also decent. The consultant told few others are in pipeline. Gave both interview and it went well. First int. was from adelaide and its req were 90% match to my profile. Second has 80% match and still got rejection from second. Waiting for result of first.
> After first week it was painful silence. Did not heard any opening for last 14 days !!!
> reason i believe:
> ...


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Thanks for this post Ashish.
> 
> I'm interested in # 2. When you say the jobs exported to India and China do you mean the AU company isn't hiring because that specific job has been off-shored or the AU company isn't hiring because they resent the job being off-shored?
> 
> ...


by job moved to asia i meant i see 10 of job in my field everyday when i was in india and not a single for last field here in OZ. btw i see all exp jobs getting advertized in seek.com so how to get info on fresher or less exp jobs ? any idea would be a great help
-Ashish


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Less exp jobs are usually not advertised. The best bet is to join the company doing something non-tech (i.e. Teller at a Bank) and then do an internal transfer. Many more jobs are done this way initially if not heavy one experience.




ashish2410 said:


> by job moved to asia i meant i see 10 of job in my field everyday when i was in india and not a single for last field here in OZ. btw i see all exp jobs getting advertized in seek.com so how to get info on fresher or less exp jobs ? any idea would be a great help
> -Ashish


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Ashish

thanks for sharing


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

ashish2410 said:


> Got 2 interview very close to my job profile n i cant believe my luck. The pay was also decent. The consultant told few others are in pipeline. Gave both interview and it went well. First int. was from adelaide and its req were 90% match to my profile. Second has 80% match and still got rejection from second. Waiting for result of first.
> After first week it was painful silence. Did not heard any opening for last 14 days !!!


Hi Ashish, thanks for sharing your experience. Appreciate it. 

Few questions 

Are you applying for temporary or permanent jobs ?
The 2 interview calls you got, did agent approach you or you did ?
Where else did you post your resume ?
Are you seeing enough job openings in seek for your experience and skills ?


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> Hi Ashish, thanks for sharing your experience. Appreciate it.
> 
> Few questions
> 
> ...


Hi LoveOz
Here are my answers:
1: temp, permanent, casual, partime etc etc whichever i can remotely think of doing
2: Agent approached for one and i contacted for other. 
3: almost every job site which comes when searched by google 
4: The biggest problem are only highly exp. jobs are advertized where selection criteria are steep. 1 month back i was seing many jobs related to embedded systems and with my solid work exp i had good chance but last 20 days i saw only 3-4 and got 2 interview (both rejection )


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

ashish2410 said:


> Hi LoveOz
> Here are my answers:
> 1: temp, permanent, casual, partime etc etc whichever i can remotely think of doing
> 2: Agent approached for one and i contacted for other.
> ...


For me it looks like you are in right direction. Why don't you try testing jobs. More often than not, any IT person would do some amount of manual testing. You can project this as one of your core skills and try to get interview calls. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> Hi LoveOz
> Here are my answers:
> 1: temp, permanent, casual, partime etc etc whichever i can remotely think of doing
> 2: Agent approached for one and i contacted for other.
> ...


Thanks Ashish for sharing the info. Never mind the rejection, I believe you will make it soon. Try another strategy, why not search for like skilled people working in the similar profession(like embedded systems) on professional network sites and you could ask them for any openings with their companies.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

royen said:


> Thanks Ashish for sharing the info. Never mind the rejection, I believe you will make it soon. Try another strategy, why not search for like skilled people working in the similar profession(like embedded systems) on professional network sites and you could ask them for any openings with their companies.


You need to be strongly networked too. For example you atleast need around 150 to 200 contacts in your linked in profile. This is because if you have a wide network then there is more possibility that your profile would appear frequently in your searches. 

The consultants first go for sites like google, linked in , link me etc and search for prospective candidates, and only if they feel they are not finding the right candidate they advertise in Seek.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Just 2 words: Keep Trying!
It's early days for you yet!

It can take a lot longer to get a job.
Keep figthing!!

Good Luck,
Busyte


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> For me it looks like you are in right direction. Why don't you try testing jobs. More often than not, any IT person would do some amount of manual testing. You can project this as one of your core skills and try to get interview calls. Please let me know what you think.


Thanks for pointing out. I did applied for test positions but then being a programmer i dont have exclusive experience of various testing tools which are required. Still i shall apply and hope for the best
-Ashish


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

hi royen,
Thanks a lot for your ideas. I shall devote more time to networking now i guess. how to get your name on top searches in google ? any ideas


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> hi royen,
> Thanks a lot for your ideas. I shall devote more time to networking now i guess. how to get your name on top searches in google ? any ideas


Easy. Launch your personal website. Keep a resume, blog and projects section to sell yourself.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Easy. Launch your personal website. Keep a resume, blog and projects section to sell yourself.


to top up with what mp told, search for open source/voluntary projects and help them out. Get involved in something innovative, learn some thing new, like another language or testing tool which would help in your job search.

Answering to technical forums helps as well. And remember to devote at least 1 to 2 hrs for networking alone.


----------



## Nurmahmoud (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh my! I am currently in the stages of having to do a job research in SA. I am currently residing in S'pore and looking at your outcome, I am afraid i might not get a job also. 

Can give me a few pointers on where to go to analyse on the employment prospects and opportunities in SA?

1. I am working in the telecommunication line. How is the job market in Adelaide?
2. How abt self-employment or small business opportunities? 
3. Will I be able to cope w/o direct network support? How do I get support?

Someone. Pls assist.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Nurmahmoud said:


> Oh my! I am currently in the stages of having to do a job research in SA. I am currently residing in S'pore and looking at your outcome, I am afraid i might not get a job also.
> 
> Can give me a few pointers on where to go to analyse on the employment prospects and opportunities in SA?
> 
> ...


Hi Nur,

The best thing is to find like skilled people and ask them these questions. Right now I dont have much idea about SA and neither am I from a telecommunications background. 

I hope that some telecommunication forum members would surely help you in this.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

hi ashish2410.....all the best with yr job search, we hope and pray that u get a good one soon.


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nurmahmoud said:


> Oh my! I am currently in the stages of having to do a job research in SA. I am currently residing in S'pore and looking at your outcome, I am afraid i might not get a job also.
> 
> Can give me a few pointers on where to go to analyse on the employment prospects and opportunities in SA?
> 
> ...


dear Nurmahmoud,
I am a dev with exp in computer networks. I am looking job in similar field. Kindly send me a personal mail in ashish2410 at gmail.com with your detail skill set and i may be able to give you some hint
dear manisha,
its so sweet and kind of you. Thanks a lot. i am trying very hard so lets see when i make it


----------



## Faisal (Sep 20, 2009)

Bill Gates wouldn’t get a job in Australia because he has no local experience- just joking.


----------



## randallzzz (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ashish,

Thanks for the insightful post.
Good luck!

Randall
shipping2australia


----------



## mohita (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pls advice*

Hi all,

Me n my husband have booked the tickets to perth for 12th Dec, coz my husband is a mechanical eng n we have heard tht there are more opportunities for him in Perth. However, we are more inclined to move to sydney, melbourne or brisbane.

Can anyone advice us about the jobs for mechanical engineers in sydney, melbourne or brisbane. Ur advice would be really helpfull as we are little worried....Thanks in advance!!!

Mohita


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Mohita

December is the lean period for hiring. anyway, have a look at the job portals, keep applying, contact the agents/consultants who post openings in the portals, try linkedin and other network sites as well. If you know of any companies who hire mech enggs, no harm contacting them directly as well.

I haven't written much but i hope it helps

cheers
anj


----------



## anildsouza (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi

I moved from the US to australia (im indian) four weeks back. The first two weeks were very fustrating as the agents kept asking for australian exp but when i told thmei have come from US everything change. They thing all indians are dumb. I am a sql server dba by profession when they asked for australina exp i told them the sql server in india is the same as sql server in austrlia however once they saw my US exp tyhings chnaged. Anyway lat two weeks were good. Iwas called for two interview one in melbourne and the other i sydney. I took the sydney as it was managemnet position while the mebourne was a contract position for 4 months. So i shud thanks god for gettin me the first job iwhtout any headache


----------



## maplestory (Oct 21, 2009)

how easy is to find a IT job in Sydney if you are a web developer/engineer? let say you have 6-10 years working experience.

Is it difficult if you are not in Australia to find job.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anildsouza said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved from the US to australia (im indian) four weeks back. The first two weeks were very fustrating as the agents kept asking for australian exp but when i told thmei have come from US everything change. They thing all indians are dumb. I am a sql server dba by profession when they asked for australina exp i told them the sql server in india is the same as sql server in austrlia however once they saw my US exp tyhings chnaged. Anyway lat two weeks were good. Iwas called for two interview one in melbourne and the other i sydney. I took the sydney as it was managemnet position while the mebourne was a contract position for 4 months. So i shud thanks god for gettin me the first job iwhtout any headache


Congratulations on your job. Anil, I strongly disagree to your point that the Ozzies think that Indians are dumb. 

And I dont think that US experience matters if it is technical. Sorry but I dont subscribe to your view. What matters is your strong ability to convince them and you have to have strong backing to what you say. 

Good news for everyone I think, market is opening up. So everybody should cheer up with your news. I have a close friend who left his job and went to melbourne for his job search and recently landed with a very good offer. Nobody asked him for his local exp and neither was I ever asked for local exp or I felt anything negative due to my Indian experience.


Regards,
Royen


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

royen said:


> Congratulations on your job. Anil, I strongly disagree to your point that the Ozzies think that Indians are dumb.
> 
> And I dont think that US experience matters if it is technical. Sorry but I dont subscribe to your view. What matters is your strong ability to convince them and you have to have strong backing to what you say.
> 
> ...


Hi Royen, how are you getting with your job search ? Please share your views.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> Hi Royen, how are you getting with your job search ? Please share your views.


Hiya, everything just got a bit slower and things are taking too long. Got some interesting developments which I m going to share in a min in my other thread. Glad you remember me.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Ashish,

Just keep trying. You will find a good job soon. Here is not like in india, that we will have plenty of options in IT.





ashish2410 said:


> dear Nurmahmoud,
> I am a dev with exp in computer networks. I am looking job in similar field. Kindly send me a personal mail in ashish2410 at gmail.com with your detail skill set and i may be able to give you some hint
> dear manisha,
> its so sweet and kind of you. Thanks a lot. i am trying very hard so lets see when i make it


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

maplestory said:


> how easy is to find a IT job in Sydney if you are a web developer/engineer? let say you have 6-10 years working experience.
> 
> Is it difficult if you are not in Australia to find job.


congrats anil for landing in cool job. I am an indian and i didnt for a moment got impression that they are regarding my experience inferiour to others. In aus consultant play a key role in job search unlike india. In india i remember when i float my resume i get calls from 10 consultant who are in desperate hurry to throw my resume to company. Here its wiser to treat consultant as your first interviewer. In aus company want just 2-3 resume from consultant and usually company contact multiple consultants. So the point is the consultant has only 2 resume he can send and get his commission so unless he believe in you he is not going to bet on you. Here one have to take extra effort and convince consultant that he is going to win race for him else you keep on applying and they keep on thrasing in bin .
regarding finding job sitting outside or geting visa sponsership is highly unlikely. I yesterday met one consultant and he precisely told me " the candidate should have work visa (company are reluctant to sponser visa) and he should be physically present for interview" unless he has got exceptional skill set not present in aus job market. Hope it helps


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi anil

welcome to the forum and congratulations for the job. keep us osted on how things go

cheers
anj


----------



## anildsouza (Oct 21, 2009)

royen said:


> Congratulations on your job. Anil, I strongly disagree to your point that the Ozzies think that Indians are dumb.
> 
> And I dont think that US experience matters if it is technical. Sorry but I dont subscribe to your view. What matters is your strong ability to convince them and you have to have strong backing to what you say.
> 
> ...




Hi Royen

Actually US experience does count a lot. It is true that you need to convince them technically but when there is US experience then it helps you especially when you are applying for an Oz company. Indian experience does count when your applying for Infosys, wipro etc. I applied to 5 places and I got all five offers and non of the interviewer even asked me much tecnical question. Its not the agents that as an issue, its the company but its again my 2 cents comments :tongue1:

till now I never any agent, they would call me and asked my permission to submit myu resume and then the conapny would call me for an interview. I took up the sydney offer becuase its permanent and good pay and management.

You too will get , its just a matter of time as my borther in law says what ever is your nobody can take it from you


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anildsouza said:


> Hi Royen
> 
> Actually US experience does count a lot. It is true that you need to convince them technically but when there is US experience then it helps you especially when you are applying for an Oz company. Indian experience does count when your applying for Infosys, wipro etc. I applied to 5 places and I got all five offers and non of the interviewer even asked me much tecnical question. Its not the agents that as an issue, its the company but its again my 2 cents comments :tongue1:
> 
> ...


Good to know. Infact the standard practice with all agents is that they would call you and then only they will submit your CV to the companies.

Well I have already been interviewed quite a few times (over phone) but I never felt that my indian experience didnt count.

Well again I should know that each person has his own perspective and I am no one to change that. So this is my perspective. 

BTW, I was never into management being a techie throughout my life so I dont know the management perspective.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

royen said:


> Good to know. Infact the standard practice with all agents is that they would call you and then only they will submit your CV to the companies.
> 
> Well I have already been interviewed quite a few times (over phone) but I never felt that my indian experience didnt count.
> 
> ...


I agree that at Anil's position (manager) US experience may far outweigh Indian one. Whereas at Royen's poistion (perhaps developer) it doesn't make a much difference as developers just need a computer to code, no matter they are sitting in a US room or an Indian room  I hope Aussie companies understand the latter


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello,

The entire process of migration is similar to a 110 meter hurdle race and you still need to cross the last hurdle (finding a job) which is tougher than previous ones to win the race. 

Whilst all speculations surrounding the MODL, CSL and migration strategy etc to attain a visa, it is equally important for an individual to prepare themselves to quickly settle with a job when you arrive there. I’ve been searching many forums in the internet, blogs and speaking to friends working there on what could a better approach to prepare to a Job? – I don’t think there is an off-the-shelf-solution to it but following tips will help in an effective way:

• Resumes commonly used and accepted in many countries do not work effectively in Australia as the employers follow a different protocol. For ex, a two page resume used in US or UK will not thrill the employers to proceed further with your application. The resumes are expected to long and detailed in your experience narration. You need stress on the experience in working abroad (especially in OZ), companies you worked in the past can be compared to an Australian company for their understanding, avoid jargons, specify your reference contact details from previous company, specify your company website you worked for their understanding and importantly customize your resume in specific to a job opportunity, The philosophy of one-size-fit-all do not work there;

• Professional networking is very important to get a job in Australia. Most of the jobs are filled internally without advertisements. You must network with people irrespective of whether they help you or not, return-on-investment is invaluable. Subscribe to Professional forum, meetings and neighbors etc… whichever source you can think and start building your network. Importantly, add all of us in your network  ; and

• Inspite of all these rehearsal, the play needs to be performed well on stage, I refer interview here. I would like to reiterate some basics which everyone might be aware, prepare well about the prospective employer, always be very formal during the interview and do showcase only the required skills in you for the position during the interview and do not oversell which proves wrong in many cases. Showcase your strength with practical examples and prepare for probable questions surrounding that. 

I hope these three points have added some value to your preparation. All the best for your interviews!!!


Cheers, 
_Nandy_


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

nandi said:


> Hello,
> 
> The entire process of migration is similar to a 110 meter hurdle race and you still need to cross the last hurdle (finding a job) which is tougher than previous ones to win the race.
> 
> ...


Nandy

Excelent info, keep the good work


----------



## manisha (Oct 6, 2009)

[hi nandy

how difficult is it to get an accountant's job in sydney if u have no network, u r a new immigrant and have only consultants to rely on??QUOTE=nandi;200335]Hello,

The entire process of migration is similar to a 110 meter hurdle race and you still need to cross the last hurdle (finding a job) which is tougher than previous ones to win the race. 

Whilst all speculations surrounding the MODL, CSL and migration strategy etc to attain a visa, it is equally important for an individual to prepare themselves to quickly settle with a job when you arrive there. I’ve been searching many forums in the internet, blogs and speaking to friends working there on what could a better approach to prepare to a Job? – I don’t think there is an off-the-shelf-solution to it but following tips will help in an effective way:

• Resumes commonly used and accepted in many countries do not work effectively in Australia as the employers follow a different protocol. For ex, a two page resume used in US or UK will not thrill the employers to proceed further with your application. The resumes are expected to long and detailed in your experience narration. You need stress on the experience in working abroad (especially in OZ), companies you worked in the past can be compared to an Australian company for their understanding, avoid jargons, specify your reference contact details from previous company, specify your company website you worked for their understanding and importantly customize your resume in specific to a job opportunity, The philosophy of one-size-fit-all do not work there;

• Professional networking is very important to get a job in Australia. Most of the jobs are filled internally without advertisements. You must network with people irrespective of whether they help you or not, return-on-investment is invaluable. Subscribe to Professional forum, meetings and neighbors etc… whichever source you can think and start building your network. Importantly, add all of us in your network  ; and

• Inspite of all these rehearsal, the play needs to be performed well on stage, I refer interview here. I would like to reiterate some basics which everyone might be aware, prepare well about the prospective employer, always be very formal during the interview and do showcase only the required skills in you for the position during the interview and do not oversell which proves wrong in many cases. Showcase your strength with practical examples and prepare for probable questions surrounding that. 

I hope these three points have added some value to your preparation. All the best for your interviews!!!


Cheers, 
_Nandy_[/QUOTE]


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

nandi said:


> Hello,
> 
> The entire process of migration is similar to a 110 meter hurdle race and you still need to cross the last hurdle (finding a job) which is tougher than previous ones to win the race.
> 
> ...


Great Post Nandy. I agree there is no ready made solution for this. It appears each case is different. Here are some questions I am dying to ask. It would be great if some one can answer.




nandi said:


> • Resumes commonly used and accepted in many countries do not work effectively in Australia as the employers follow a different protocol. For ex, a two page resume used in US or UK will not thrill the employers to proceed further with your application. The resumes are expected to long and detailed in your experience narration. You need stress on the experience in working abroad (especially in OZ), companies you worked in the past can be compared to an Australian company for their understanding, avoid jargons, specify your reference contact details from previous company, specify your company website you worked for their understanding and importantly customize your resume in specific to a job opportunity, The philosophy of one-size-fit-all do not work there; _Nandy_


Agree that the resume needs to be in detail. I even realised while applying for jobs that there is something called selection criteria for which our responses need to be pretty detailed with real time examples.

Here are my questions.

* After being in IT industry for so long, I gained many skills (Project Management, Mainframe, Distributed systems, Testing etc., ) . My skills are pretty diluted. This means there is no specific skill I have mastered. However I had been good at whatever I did and I am confident that I can get the things done on all those skills I worked. I am not sure how I can turn this to my advantage ?

* Is it fine, if I create a generic resume for circulation, i.e to post in seek and other job portals and still get shortlisted for any positions asking for specific skills ? I can customise my profile to a specific opportunity, however I can not do that unless Agent asks me. 

* Assuming I choose and apply for specific jobs with customised resume and the agent / employer finds out that there are actually more than one version of resume received from me highlighting different skills in each of them, how is this seen ? would the agent / employer doubt the integrity of the person ?

* are there any recruitment agencies who can actually help me on above issues and provide a solution besides promoting my resume to the employer ? I assume I can at least do this sitting in India, if not attend an interview, can't I ?

* Though I have project management experience in India, I prefer to get started as a senior developer / analyst in Australia. The reasons being, 1). there are more technical jobs when compared to management. 2). companies usually prefer promoting managers with in the company who are aware of the culture of the organisation and people. 3). Also management being a people related skill, employers would look for australian experience if they had to recruit externally. Any one disagree with this ?



nandi said:


> • Professional networking is very important to get a job in Australia. Most of the jobs are filled internally without advertisements. You must network with people irrespective of whether they help you or not, return-on-investment is invaluable. Subscribe to Professional forum, meetings and neighbors etc… whichever source you can think and start building your network. Importantly, add all of us in your network  ; and
> 
> • Inspite of all these rehearsal, the play needs to be performed well on stage, I refer interview here. I would like to reiterate some basics which everyone might be aware, prepare well about the prospective employer, always be very formal during the interview and do showcase only the required skills in you for the position during the interview and do not oversell which proves wrong in many cases. Showcase your strength with practical examples and prepare for probable questions surrounding that.
> 
> ...


I have not actually seen many success stories in this forum. I am not saying that people are not getting jobs but I think people are not bothered to come back to forums to share their success stories once they got job. Can I request moderators to post these success stories as post sticks (not sure if this is the right word, but you know what I mean ) going forward, to encourage the job winners to post their story ?

I am also thinking, if there is any one who actually gave up or returned to their home country not finding a job. I mean, it can not be that worse. With unemployment being lowest when compared to other countries, I do not think it is too bad, is it ? or am I dreaming ? Oh god, this questions are killing me..


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> * After being in IT industry for so long, I gained many skills (Project Management, Mainframe, Distributed systems, Testing etc., ) . My skills are pretty diluted. This means there is no specific skill I have mastered. However I had been good at whatever I did and I am confident that I can get the things done on all those skills I worked. I am not sure how I can turn this to my advantage ?


Roy: You answered this question in your other question. I feel floating resumes on Seek.com wouldnt help, because if you are to float a resume then which one would you float. I am personally also in a similar position having multiple skills. What you should do is prepare specific resumes for specific skills. Putting all eggs in the basket would dilute things. 




LoveOz said:


> * Is it fine, if I create a generic resume for circulation, i.e to post in seek and other job portals and still get shortlisted for any positions asking for specific skills ? I can customize my profile to a specific opportunity, however I can not do that unless Agent asks me.


Roy: Generic ones should be avoided. When speaking to the Agent, first of all try to learn the job description, requirements. Because if it is not fitted to their requirements then their mail filter would deposit the mail to junk. Safe strategy is to put their key words in different parts in your resume.
It might be a tough at first but with practice things would appear second nature.



LoveOz said:


> * Assuming I choose and apply for specific jobs with customised resume and the agent / employer finds out that there are actually more than one version of resume received from me highlighting different skills in each of the them, how is this seen ? would the agent / employer doubt the integrity of the person ?


Roy: Generic ones would work back here in India, but in Oz, you would require specific ones. For me I love this X language but had to give up the love because I was getting called for Y type of profiles which currently I am working on. So you have to learn to adapt and target the employer/Agent's wants.



LoveOz said:


> * are there any recruitment agencies who can actually help me on above issues and provide a solution besides promoting my resume to the employer ? I assume I can at least do this sitting in India, if not attend an interview, can't I ?


Roy: In fact there are a lot of people who can help. I have found lots of friendly people who are very helpful and there are many forums(I found many in linked in) which also give advice on strategies and whom you can ask your questions/doubts. PM me with your linked-in ID. I can share some of the forum names with you. If we market and network ourselves better, keeping our eyes and ears always open for leads, that should be the main focus. Many times I have seen that if you send resumes via seek these guys don't respond because of bulk responses. Calling them first before sending the resume to know the requirements from the horses mouth certainly has his own advantages.



LoveOz said:


> * Though I have project management experience in India, I prefer to get started as a senior developer / analyst in Australia. The reasons being, 1). there are more technical jobs when compared to management. 2). companies usually prefer promoting managers with in the company who are aware of the culture of the organization and people. 3). Also management being a people related skill, employers would look for australian experience if they had to recruit externally. Any one disagree with this ?


Roy: 100% correct. I agree with all the points. I have seen managers struggling in Oz because they dont have local experience as mentioned by mpgrewal. Finding developer jobs is easier than managers. 




LoveOz said:


> I have not actually seen many success stories in this forum. I am not saying that people are not getting jobs but I think people are not bothered to come back to forums to share their success stories once they got job. Can I request moderators to post these success stories as post sticks (not sure if this is the right word, but you know what I mean ) going forward, to encourage the job winners to post their story ?


Roy: Unfortunately people get busy and forget this important thing. I urge the moderators to add a sticky thread named "Success Stories" so that people can post them. I wish I was the one to write the first one 




LoveOz said:


> I am also thinking, if there is any one who actually gave up or returned to their home country not finding a job. I mean, it can not be that worse. With unemployment being lowest when compared to other countries, I do not think it is too bad, is it ? or am I dreaming ? Oh god, this questions are killing me..


Roy: You would find many infact. I personally know of a guy from Singapore who didnt get a job within 6 months and moved back to Singapore. The problem I found was 1. He had a very small network. 2. He was not flexible for other jobs/positions. 3. He had a complaining attitude. 

These are my personal experiences/Answers and my opinion which I wrote. I would love to know other people's views too. LoveOz, I see you fitting into a Solutions Architect role. 


Hey Ashish(starter of this thread and a friend now ), how did your interview go? Whats up these days?

Regards,
Roy


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello Manisha,

You need to start building your network soon which is very important. Please use professional networking forums, identify people with in same area as yours, and connect with them soon.

Cheers,





manisha said:


> [hi nandy
> 
> how difficult is it to get an accountant's job in sydney if u have no network, u r a new immigrant and have only consultants to rely on??QUOTE=nandi;200335]Hello,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello Roy, 

Thank you so much for your fitting answers. Very impressive.

Cheers.










royen said:


> Roy: You answered this question in your other question. I feel floating resumes on Seek.com wouldnt help, because if you are to float a resume then which one would you float. I am personally also in a similar position having multiple skills. What you should do is prepare specific resumes for specific skills. Putting all eggs in the basket would dilute things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

nandi said:


> Hello Roy,
> 
> Thank you so much for your fitting answers. Very impressive.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you Nandi. Your suggestions are invaluable.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

hi roy,
nothing much happening after the initial two interviews. 
Im getting seriously tempted to go back to India...


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> hi roy,
> nothing much happening after the initial two interviews.
> Im getting seriously tempted to go back to India...


Hey Ashish,

Dont lose hope as Aussie employers/recruiters are a bit slow. They take their own sweet time and you never know you might be contacted again for the subsequent rounds. 

It has happened with me so I m telling from my experience.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I concur with this, having worked here for 6 yrs I do find even for AU internal candidates things take weeks to months. Don't think the frustration is one way only, even the manager side who wants to hire has to wait for approvals and HR and things like that to go through. The larger the company the more this internal speed of hiring has an affect.

Keep trying, I'd rather than do that than listen to the endless "I told you so..." if you didn't come here. 



royen said:


> Hey Ashish,
> 
> Dont lose hope as Aussie employers/recruiters are a bit slow. They take their own sweet time and you never know you might be contacted again for the subsequent rounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

amaslam said:


> I concur with this, having worked here for 6 yrs I do find even for AU internal candidates things take weeks to months. Don't think the frustration is one way only, even the manager side who wants to hire has to wait for approvals and HR and things like that to go through. The larger the company the more this internal speed of hiring has an affect...


Hi Amaslam, Is this the case for contract roles also ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't say for contract, some are fast, some are slow. It's not consistent. It has to do with the internal speed of a company. AU companies don't do massive amounts of hiring at any one time so these processes are usually not streamlined for speed.



LoveOz said:


> Hi Amaslam, Is this the case for contract roles also ?


----------



## santnair (Oct 29, 2009)

HI All,

I am an IT Project Manager with PMP and ITIL certification. I am a Six Sigma practitioner too. I am landing in Sydney in Jan 2010. 
Your thoughts pls on the position of IT Project Manager. I have worked with Wipro too in India and currently heading the IT operation for a logistics company in Dubai.
Thanks,
Santhosh


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

santnair said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am an IT Project Manager with PMP and ITIL certification. I am a Six Sigma practitioner too. I am landing in Sydney in Jan 2010.
> Your thoughts pls on the position of IT Project Manager. I have worked with Wipro too in India and currently heading the IT operation for a logistics company in Dubai.
> ...



Hi Santosh,

Why dont you call up a few consultants like Randstad, Cube, Absolute and speak to their consultants. I am sure they would give you the ground reality regarding your skills.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## santnair (Oct 29, 2009)

royen said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Why dont you call up a few consultants like Randstad, Cube, Absolute and speak to their consultants. I am sure they would give you the ground reality regarding your skills.
> 
> ...


Hi Royen,

I did email them couple of months back and I was told, I should contact them once I land. They can only forward my CV if I am physically present for an interview.

Thanks,
Santhosh


----------



## linger (Mar 26, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> hi roy,
> nothing much happening after the initial two interviews.
> Im getting seriously tempted to go back to India...


If you're okay in doing some software testing, we have an opening in our company. 

BTW, our company is somewhere in the Northern Beaches and our boss says he's having a hard time getting employees coz most of the applicants prefer working in the city.. 

I'll PM you the details if you're interested..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in the NB and used to work in Frenchs Forest, now I have to commute to N. Ryde (in IT Security). But I did enjoy working in Frenchs Forest (10 min commute by car) 

It's worth going for Ash, N Beaches are pricier to live in but very nice because of all the beaches 

Mmmm, getting tempted to PM you Linger, but I'm not in development (IT Security instead) so I don't think I would fit. But who knows, stranger things have happened. But let's help Ash first 



linger said:


> If you're okay in doing some software testing, we have an opening in our company.
> 
> BTW, our company is somewhere in the Northern Beaches and our boss says he's having a hard time getting employees coz most of the applicants prefer working in the city..
> 
> I'll PM you the details if you're interested..


----------



## jb1974 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well there seems to be some help for IT roles but does anyone know of any help on financial services roles??

Qualified accountant with 10 years PQE, MBA qualified also. 15 years working experience in Ireland, UK, Luxembourg and 6 months in Australia. Worked in financial reporting, mgmt reporting, system design/testing/implementation, system migrations, design and development of reporting tools...

Unfortunately getting told over and over I'm too qualified and too experienced for most available jobs here. Don't want to dumb down my CV as not interested in jobs that will bore me senseless. Requiring a job more for the mental stimulation than just for monetary reasons.

John


----------



## Faisal (Sep 20, 2009)

linger said:


> If you're okay in doing some software testing, we have an opening in our company.
> 
> BTW, our company is somewhere in the Northern Beaches and our boss says he's having a hard time getting employees coz most of the applicants prefer working in the city..
> 
> I'll PM you the details if you're interested..


Hi Linger

I am also on the process of relocating to Sydney on skilled independent PR visa (GSM 175). I am presently working as a technical consultant (IT&T) in Gemalto. Kindly let me know if you have anything for me in your company as I do not have any prob working in the Northern Beaches. I can forward you my resume if you let me know your email ID. My email ID is [email protected]


----------



## ashish2410 (Jun 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I live in the NB and used to work in Frenchs Forest, now I have to commute to N. Ryde (in IT Security). But I did enjoy working in Frenchs Forest (10 min commute by car)
> 
> It's worth going for Ash, N Beaches are pricier to live in but very nice because of all the beaches
> 
> Mmmm, getting tempted to PM you Linger, but I'm not in development (IT Security instead) so I don't think I would fit. But who knows, stranger things have happened. But let's help Ash first


Its so nice of you amaslam :clap2::clap2:
I have heard from so many that getting first job is the toughest part. I am in embedded software dev and currently hearing even scarier part. Few Embedded folks who studied in au, had local exp in au or big exp with pr are finding it difficult to get job. 
Lets see what future has in store for me but one thing for sure i am not going to give up easily :boxing:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

OK Ash, yours is the next step, PM Linger and see what comes up. 

If you're moving the N Beaches in the near future then I can certainly recommend some areas where you can rent.



ashish2410 said:


> Its so nice of you amaslam :clap2::clap2:
> I have heard from so many that getting first job is the toughest part. I am in embedded software dev and currently hearing even scarier part. Few Embedded folks who studied in au, had local exp in au or big exp with pr are finding it difficult to get job.
> Lets see what future has in store for me but one thing for sure i am not going to give up easily :boxing:


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

ashish2410 said:


> Lets see what future has in store for me but one thing for sure i am not going to give up easily :boxing:


Thats the spirit Ashish. Dont give up. Yes there would be rumors here and there. Just dont listen to them. Have supreme confidence in your ability and I am sure you would crack the job. All the best .

I am glad that recruiters like Linger are noticing the posts here too. Infact if one wants to utilize the forum, then they would stumble upon a vast goldmine of talented professionals.


----------

